# Liquid armor



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

British scientists are developing a bullet-proof liquid armor. Cool - again my superhero fantasies may come to fruition. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science_and_environment/10569761.stm


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny Thunder said:


> Cool - again my superhero fantasies may come to fruition.


Now all you'll need is a pair of spandex tights and a cape

I bet it still smarts when you get shot, though.


----------

